# Suggest a Power Supply



## badass708 (Jul 31, 2013)

i3-2120
intel DH61WW
ATI Radeon HD 5450 2GB
Seagate Momentous 320 GB HHD
4 GB transcend RAM
some cheap cabinet

Is Corsair VS350 good enough for this rig? if not suggest some other psu below 2500 rs.
Note that I am NEVER going to make anymore modifications in this rig.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

badass708 said:


> i3-2120
> intel DH61WW
> ATI Radeon HD 5450 2GB
> Seagate Momentous 320 GB HHD
> ...



If you can increase your budget then Corsair GS500 @ 3900 is best suited for you.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Antec vp450p at 2.6k


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 1, 2013)

Second vote for Antec VP450


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2013)

@ OP-  for under 2.5k get Antec VP 350 .. price should be around 1.8-2k but even I agree with others that getting a VP 450 for 200/300 bucks more really worth the extra.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 2, 2013)

I was going to suggest Corsair cx430v2


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 2, 2013)

^ well corsair now-a-days playing musical chair with OEMs for non-i series.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 2, 2013)

Antec VP450P


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 3, 2013)

bavusani said:


> If you can increase your budget then Corsair GS500 @ 3900 is best suited for you.



have you gone bonkers mate?? 500W for that machine???????

@OP get Antec VP450 at max...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 29, 2014)

Vilas.D said:


> Go for either "Adi FSP250-701UJ" or "Adi FSP400-60GHC" by very popular brand FSP.
> I think they are worth considering for.



Do they have any after sale service in India?


----------

